# Ridge/Bump on head top ("knowledge bump") normal?



## Moving Chicane

I come to you once again with a question driving by my developing 11 month old "Audi," and which I cannot find an answer to any books I have or on the web. I'll note that my old folks think it is normal and call it a "knowledge bump" or "knowledge knot."

Audi has seemed to have a ridge/crease on her skeleton, between the ears, for quite some time. But lately I'm feeling what seems to be a "lump" forming over the same area. and I'm not sure if this is part of the normal GSD development, or something totally different (and to be concerned about). Any thoughts out there on this?

TIA.

Dan & Audi


----------



## Fodder

*Re: Ridge/Bump on head top ("knowledge bump") norm*

i just checked - both of mine have it... its more pronounced on my 9yr old female than my 2yr old male (which makes perfect sense if it is indeed a "knowledge" bump







).

honestly tho, if you look at this link: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/structure_information/2.html and check out #2 on the diagram, i believe the Occipital protuberance is what you're feeling.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Ridge/Bump on head top ("knowledge bump") norm*

Yes, it is normal. It can also cause a really bad concussion when it raises rapidly as your head is lowering slowly and that bump meets your temple and comes to an abrupt halt.


----------



## Riley's Mom

*Re: Ridge/Bump on head top ("knowledge bump") norm*

Interesting, so what else can you tell us about this knowledge bump thing? 

I'll have to take a look at my two.


----------



## Fodder

*Re: Ridge/Bump on head top ("knowledge bump") norm*



> Originally Posted By: AmaruqYes, it is normal. It can also cause a really bad concussion when it raises rapidly as your head is lowering slowly and that bump meets your temple and comes to an abrupt halt.


is this worse then when it meets your chin and causes you to bite your tongue?


----------



## celiamarie

*Re: Ridge/Bump on head top ("knowledge bump") norm*

My daughter calls it Max's 'brain bump' - and she says ALL of his brains MUST be contained in there.. especially when he runs into objects in our yard in pursuit of 'the ball'...


----------



## MelissaHoyer

*Re: Ridge/Bump on head top ("knowledge bump") norm*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: AmaruqYes, it is normal. It can also cause a really bad concussion when it raises rapidly as your head is lowering slowly and that bump meets your temple and comes to an abrupt halt.
> 
> 
> 
> is this worse then when it meets your chin and causes you to bite your tongue?
Click to expand...

In my opinion, yes! Try explaining to a bunch of kids that their teacher can't talk because a dog made her bite her tongue!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Ridge/Bump on head top ("knowledge bump") norm*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: AmaruqYes, it is normal. It can also cause a really bad concussion when it raises rapidly as your head is lowering slowly and that bump meets your temple and comes to an abrupt halt.
> 
> 
> 
> is this worse then when it meets your chin and causes you to bite your tongue?
Click to expand...

Concussions can be a touch more serious than biting of the tongue but BOTH hurt.


----------



## Papanapa

*Re: Ridge/Bump on head top ("knowledge bump") norm*

I was just going to post about the "bump" on Marley's head. Glad to see it is normal.


----------



## Moving Chicane

*Re: Ridge/Bump on head top ("knowledge bump") norm*

That is indeed the skeletal "crease" I mentioned, but I'm referring to something more soft tissue feeling that is not attached to the skeleton, and is actually more forward toward the nose.












> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi just checked - both of mine have it... its more pronounced on my 9yr old female than my 2yr old male (which makes perfect sense if it is indeed a "knowledge" bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> honestly tho, if you look at this link: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/structure_information/2.html and check out #2 on the diagram, i believe the Occipital protuberance is what you're feeling.


----------



## Fodder

*Re: Ridge/Bump on head top ("knowledge bump") norm*



> Originally Posted By: Moving ChicaneThat is indeed the skeletal "crease" I mentioned, but I'm referring to something more soft tissue feeling that is not attached to the skeleton, and is actually more forward toward the nose.


i just checked. neither of mine have _that_. how long has it been there?, how big is it? forward as in, forehead?








looking at her photo that you posted awhile back - nothing looks unusual...
the ridge/crease, is normal - traveling basically from the 'knot' that i referred to earlier all the way down between the eyes, but no soft tissue lump


----------



## Moving Chicane

*Re: Ridge/Bump on head top ("knowledge bump") norm*

So here is a picture of Audi with what I think the normal bump/crest is labeled:









And here's the same picture with two green dots indicating where this soft "cist"-feeling thing is on her head.... close to the crest but definitely different.


----------



## Fodder

*Re: Ridge/Bump on head top ("knowledge bump") norm*

as mentioned, the soft cyst like lump that you're describing is not normal. looks normal, but definitely shouldnt feel the way you say it does. i've never heard of anything like it. i'd vet her. could be an injury(?) could actually be a type of cyst/tumor.

on another note - she's sooooo beautiful!


----------

